
Show HN: Bachelor Apt. Stylish and affordable prints from $12.95 - sasan
http://bachelorapt.com
======
sasan
Hey guys!

Over the past few months I've been obsessed with making my place look better
and after reading a bunch of advice on r/malelivingspace they convinced me to
buy an area rug (best purchase of my life) and to get some art on my walls.

I looked all over the place and most of the prints I found online were $60+ a
pop and that was kind of…too much? So I decided to make Bachelor Apt.

Some quick info:

\- All prints come in 4 sizes: 8”x10” ($12.95) / 12”x16” ($20.95) / 18”x24”
($25.95) / 24"x36" ($32.95)

\- Museum quality. Printed on thick, durable, acid-free, matte archival paper.

\- International shipping

\- Prints are sourced from some great photographers and organizations
(including NASA!). They’re all public domain, which helps keep the price down!

\- You can add a frame to any print (they can get a little pricey; working on
that!)

I’m working on adding more prints to the site as I write this (some
illustrated ones, too!).

Would love to hear your thoughts!

~~~
kidcoder
2 questions because I was just looking at prints for the my place yesterday
and it was prohibitively expensive: 1\. Frameless what do the prints look
like? Are they wrapped over a frame or are they just a sheet?

2\. Have you looked into canvas printing at all?

3\. Do you have any plans to do custom jobs soon?

~~~
sasan
Hey!

I know, they can get pretty hefty!

To answer your questions:

1) The frameless prints have no backing (just a sheet).

2) I've definitely looked into it, not 100% happy with the options right now
but open to it in the future.

3) I hadn't planned on it but a bunch of people on reddit requested it and why
not! If you'd like custom prints, feel free to email me anytime:
info@bachelorapt.com and I'll get back to you with a quote!

Thanks!

~~~
kidcoder
watch out for an email shortly. I'd also love to hear your opinion on how the
photos I'll be sending will look at a solid size.

~~~
sasan
Sounds good, happy to help!

